# [GER] Kramp-Karrenbauer wants to partially dissolve KSK



## Dale Denton (30 Jun 2020)

*Kramp-Karrenbauer wants to partially dissolve KSK*

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/ksk-teilaufloesung-101.html



> Defense Minister Kramp-Karrenbauer wants to fundamentally restructure the Bundeswehr special forces command following a series of extreme right-wing incidents. A company is to be completely dissolved.
> 
> Defense Minister Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer wants to partially dissolve the KSK elite force after right-wing extremist incidents. The second company, in which the incidents took place, will be dissolved without replacement, said the minister of the "Süddeutsche Zeitung". This leaves the KSK with only three operating companies. The minister drew a critical conclusion of the situation: The command of special forces "had become independent in part, also because there was a toxic leadership culture for individuals - it follows that the KSK cannot remain in its current state," she told the newspaper.




*Right-wing extremism in the Bundeswehr
Kramp-Karrenbauer provides KSK Ultimatum*

https://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/annegret-kramp-karrenbauer-ultimatum-an-ksk-wegen-rechtsextremismus-in-der-bundeswehr-a-b798424a-e10e-4697-969e-74ab0eb32570

The Defense Minister presented a reform program because of extreme right-wing incidents at the "Special Forces Command". If there is no improvement, only one option remains.
By Matthias Gebauer
30.06.2020, 4.13 p.m.



> Defense Minister Annegret Kramp-Karrenbauer has ordered an extensive reform package for the scandal-shaken elite unit of the Bundeswehr. After a visit to the "Command Special Forces" ( KSK ) on Monday in Calw, Baden-Württemberg, the CDU politician informed the chiefs of the Defense Committee about a package of measures on Tuesday afternoon. It should put an end to the extreme right-wing activities in the strictly isolated unit.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (2 Jul 2020)

Additional information from Reuters:



> Germany to dissolve special forces unit over far-right links
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

